# never thought i'd be posting in here...



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

but here goes anyways! so i was riding last friday at the local hill, conditions were all time! 65 degrees, tons of open terrain, the park was perfect...everything was like a dream. i put in about 6 laps, mixing up my runs between open groomers and the park. i decide its time to get some lunch and on the way down i hit a rail and slipped off kind of funny, put my wrist down to brace myself and pop. broken. i know putting your hands down to break the fall is the #1 thing to avoid, but here i am typing with a broken wrist.


now, my question to you guys is, can i ride with a cast on? its far too early in the season for me to sit on the sideline and just watch


----------



## TheJMay (Nov 28, 2010)

ask your doctor for a waterproof cast. I just got one off my arm, and it was SOOO much better for showers, surfing , and snowboarding. now the doctor's going to tell you not to snowboard, obviously, but if you take it easy (no park, no backcountry) you should be fine. 

if you can't find a waterproof cast, then they make waterproof cast covers that you could board with, although it might be even harder to slip on a glove on that hand.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

aww man that sucks.

Knowing that wrist are one of the more common injuries in snowboarding I try to rock wrist gaurds pretty religiously... for reasons stated above. There a pain in the ass sometimes.. but a $20 pain in the ass better than $1000 bigger one. :dunno:

Hope your wrist gets better!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Casts are a luxury I've broken my wrist snowboarding 3 times and had 2 dislocations. Just go get an oven mitt to put over your hand and you're golden.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Casts are a luxury I've broken my wrist snowboarding 3 times and had 2 dislocations. Just go get an oven mitt to put over your hand and you're golden.


damn, thats not a bad idea dude


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

That sucks man. While a lot of people say just don't put your hands down, it's not always that easy. Get well soon!


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

j.gnar said:


> but here goes anyways! so i was riding last friday at the local hill, conditions were all time! 65 degrees, tons of open terrain, the park was perfect...everything was like a dream. i put in about 6 laps, mixing up my runs between open groomers and the park. i decide its time to get some lunch and on the way down i hit a rail and slipped off kind of funny, put my wrist down to brace myself and pop. broken. i know putting your hands down to break the fall is the #1 thing to avoid, but here i am typing with a broken wrist.
> 
> 
> now, my question to you guys is, can i ride with a cast on? its far too early in the season for me to sit on the sideline and just watch


Sorry to hear about the wrist, let me guess, schapoid? A cast and a glove doesn't work too well, although mitts without liners can sometimes be slipped over it. If you don't get a waterproof cast, a trick I did the first time I broke my wrist was using one of those newspaper bags (ours are kinda thick here) and rubber bands around the fingers, thumb and arm area of the cast. The edges might get damp since you'll cut the end of the bag for the fingers and thumb, but for the most part it works really well. You can also try tucking in the bag under the cast, makes taking the jacket off easier so you don't catch a cast edge on the wrist gaiters.


----------



## NYSnow (Nov 28, 2009)

Riding with a cast on is ridiculous. If you are lucky enough to have a minimally displaced fracture that does not require surgery you can easily convert it into a displaced fracture that does. It is not fun sitting out a season with a injury but it can be is in your best interest. I had to do that when I broke my wrist too.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

Deviant said:


> Sorry to hear about the wrist, let me guess, schapoid? A cast and a glove doesn't work too well, although mitts without liners can sometimes be slipped over it. If you don't get a waterproof cast, a trick I did the first time I broke my wrist was using one of those newspaper bags (ours are kinda thick here) and rubber bands around the fingers, thumb and arm area of the cast. The edges might get damp since you'll cut the end of the bag for the fingers and thumb, but for the most part it works really well. You can also try tucking in the bag under the cast, makes taking the jacket off easier so you don't catch a cast edge on the wrist gaiters.


it was my radius. i used a stretchy cotton glove and it worked pretty well. i was riding pretty mellow so i didnt bail too many times... cast stayed dry the whole time


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

NYSnow said:


> Riding with a cast on is ridiculous. If you are lucky enough to have a minimally displaced fracture that does not require surgery you can easily convert it into a displaced fracture that does. It is not fun sitting out a season with a injury but it can be is in your best interest. I had to do that when I broke my wrist too.


Bullshit. I'm going over newyears to Fernie with a stress fracture in my foot


----------



## NYSnow (Nov 28, 2009)

Dano said:


> Bullshit. I'm going over newyears to Fernie with a stress fracture in my foot


A stress fracture in your foot is not as bad as wrist fracture and the stress fracture will usually heal faster. If he falls on his fractured wrist he can displace the fracture, get joint comminution, injure or further injure his TFCC, and basically turn a simple fracture into a complex one and later develop post traumatic arthritis and chronic pain. You are free to do what you want but riding with a fracture would not be my choice.


----------



## loren646 (Dec 9, 2009)

i'd be careful bro. i broke my arm. and then REBROKE it with the cast on.

how are you supposed to fall???

i hurt my hands off a rail too. i jumped towards the rail. missed it by a few inches and landed on my wrists on the rail.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

going on week 3 with the cast on, 7 days riding total, and nothing bad so far :thumbsup:


----------

